# Couple of Fly Fishing Questions



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I am relatively new to offshore fly fishing so I have a couple of questions. First of all I got a Orvis TL 10wt with a Ross reel. I want to catch AJ's, Tuna, Dolphin and other basic fish. Did I make a mistake by putting floating line on my reel? Is there a standard fly for all fish or are each particular to a certain type? Thanks for any help. Hopefully I can post some great pics this weekend. Fingers crossed


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I would just buy a spare spool and load it up with sinking line. Ready to go either way then. I have a Ross reel, they are great! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

The 10 weight will be great for kings, dolphin and snapper.....you will want a sinking line and a spare spool for sure.

You will want a 12 weight and a sinking line for the AJ's....trust me....

I would save my money for a second outfit....have the 10 weight with afloating line for small stuff...

the 12 weight with a sinking line...then you will be rigged and ready...that's the way we do it...


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the replies. i will just talk to the store i got it from and see if they will let me exchange my setup for a 12wt and sinking line. i'll keep my fingers crossed that they let me.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Another option is sink tip... won't get you down as far but you can fish it without having a spare spool.


----------

